# "Survivors of the Great Tsunami" by Alewyn Raubenheimer (2/2)



## abraxas (Jan 4, 2022)

_Go to Part 1_

~~~​
One unexplained phenomenon in the N.E. Atlantic which may be of relevance to this discussion is the sudden occurrence of freak waves, or “boffves” – seemingly from nowhere. These waves have been known to occur in both calm and stormy seas. Boffves constitute a recognized shipping hazard and on occasion have caused the total loss of ocean going vessels and all souls on board. One of the proposed causes of Boffves is submarine landslides.




​A last comment on the geology of the area before we return to the Zeno map and see how all this fit together. In his paper published in “Petroleum Geoscience”, Vol 9 (2003), Page 193, Aage Bach Sorensen from the Geological Survey of Denmark and Greenland makes the following very interesting statement:

“_A very prominent feature, the Faroe–Shetland Escarpment, is located down slope from the Fugloy Ridge. The escarpment constitutes the edge of the basalt flows, i.e. the old coastline in Eocene times._” (58 – 36 million years ago)

(The broad brown line diagonally across the map)



​A satellite image of the Faroe-Shetland Basin was converted to grey scale, the contrast adjusted to accentuate the sea–bed topography and then imported into AutoCAD – a computer aided engineering drawing programme.

Next a contour map was superimposed on the image. I must draw attention to the unique topography and features of the area such as the Lousy, Bill Bailey’s, Rosemary and the Faroe Banks, as well as the Faroe Bank Channel and Basin, and the Faroe-Shetland Trough, escarpment and lastly, Fugloy Ridge. From the shores of the Faroe Islands the topography plunges to in excess of 900 metres in the Faroe Bank Channel and in excess of 1700 metres towards the Iceland Basin, the North Rockall Trough and the Fugloy Basin towards the north of the Faroe-Shetland Channel. It should be evident that this unique topography will not be repeated anywhere else on earth; let alone in the North Atlantic.



​Lastly, Frisland on Ruscelli’s map was imported into AutoCAD and placed over the bathymetric map.



​The outline of Ruscelli’s Frisland in yellow on the bathymetry of the Faroe-Shetland Basin. Please note that Frisland’s eastern shoreline along the Faroe-Shetland Escarpment falls almost exactly on Sorensen’s Eocene shoreline.



​This slide shows some highlighted contour lines in green and how they and the satellite image mirror the outline of Frisland at Cape Bouce, Bondendea, Cape Deria, Sanestol, Venai, Anefes, Sorand, Porlanda, Godmee and Piglu. It must be borne in mind that these contours are 100 metres apart. A higher resolution at, say, 50 or 20 metre intervals will most likely produce even more startling results. By separating the Venai peninsula (Lousy Bank) from the rest of Frisland, the old map conforms almost exactly to the topography. Also notice how Frisland’s East Coast lies almost parallel to the unique Faroe-Shetland Escarpment and Trough.

As mentioned earlier, Sorenson identified an ancient shoreline along the Faroe-Shetland Escarpment west of the Faroe-Shetland Channel. The Frisland map shows a shoreline along the edge of the basalt flow and almost exactly on Sorenson’s Eocene coastline. The old map, therefore tells us that the shoreline still existed in late Holocene times – 58 to 37 million years after the Eocene! The Faroe Shelf sheared off on the edge of the basalts which created the Faroe-Shetland Escarpment.

The resemblance with the outline of the Lousy Bank, the position of Rosemary Bank and the opposite west and east sides of the Faroe bank Channel cannot be ignored. Also note the similarities between the Cape Deria peninsula and the relief on the satellite image west of the Faroe Islands. Notice also how the Island of Thini is in the same location as Brendon’s Dome on the Bathymetric chart.

The map further shows an unnamed island south-west of Sorand. The bathymetric map shows a sea mound west-south-west of the N.E. Rockall Basin.

From these slides it is evident that the map of Frisland cannot be a hoax. The probability that a centuries old figment of someone’s imagination would correspond with a specifically located and unique topography and geology between 200 metres and in excess of 1000 metres below the sea, is zero. It is also very evident that the Faroe Islands were part of Frisland. Remember the mountains of central Frisland on Lafreri’s map?



​The outline of Frisland obviously denotes sea level at the time the map was compiled. By comparing this outline with the corresponding contours below, we get an idea of the relative displacement of different portions and, consequently, how this land mass broke up as it subsided in a south-westerly direction towards the Iceland Basin.

Obviously the individual blocks tilted as they subsided. It is therefore not possible to find contours everywhere to match the old map as many (but not all) of the slopes have changed. The satellite image, however, compensates for this as most of the features can still be clearly seen. Before high resolution satellite imagery of the ocean bed, which only became available over the last 10 years, this discovery, therefore, would not have been possible. The blue lines here do not denote individual faults but rather fault or displacement zones.




​Note the approximate size of Frisland before subsidence on this slide. It must be emphasised that this is a very rough estimate which can only be refined by a careful reconstruction of Frisland before it disappeared beneath the waves. On the Zeno map Frisland seemed to be almost the same size as Ireland. Here we see that Frisland was roughly 80 000 to 90 000 km². This comes close to Ireland’s 84 000 km² and confirms the relative size on Zeno’s map – more proof that the old map is authentic. The 1399 km² Faroe Islands are the last remaining portions of Frisland, or rather, Frisland’s mountains – in other words, only about 1.5% to 2 % of the original land is still above sea level.

We have also established that the Faroe Islands have been known since AD 600 or, at least, not later than AD 800. The Zeno brothers, therefore, could not have been on Frisland in c. 1400 AD. Zeno’s tale does indeed seem to be a fabrication but, where does the map come from and how old is it? Perhaps the older Zeno brothers were in possession of the old map before they set off on their voyage and they, in fact, went in search of Frisland. When they were shipwrecked on the Faroe Islands they, or the younger Zeno just assumed that they stranded on Frisland. We may never know. What is clear, however, is that Frisland did exist in the not-to-distant past – i.e. within the last 4000 years.

To those who may reason that Europe was still in the Stone Age 4000 years ago or that man did not have the ability or technology to have built cities or to have accurately surveyed a land the size of Ireland (A major feat in itself), I only need to refer to the incredible pyramids of Egypt that was built some 5000 years ago.

In my longwinded posts up to now I have tried to prove that:

The Island of Frisland on the Zeno- and other maps is not a hoax,
Frisland disappeared below the waves more than 1500 years ago (my other research shows that this could have happened in a single catastrophic event some 4200 years ago), and
The Faroe Islands are the last remains of Frisland’s mountains.

Evidence presented so far:

There are numerous old maps which claim that Frisland did exist in the past,
The region has a scientifically proven history of enormous landslides,
Satellite images of the Faroe-Shetland Basin closely mirror the old map,
Present day unique contours are too similar to the map to be a coincidence (at depths exceeding 1000 metres below sea level) ,
The Faroe-Shetland Basin’s topography is unique and the old map will not fit anywhere else on earth,
The geologically proven (?) Eocene coastline is almost exactly where Ruscelli showed Frisland’s eastern shoreline. The probability that anyone could have selected such a coastline at random, is zero. (150 kilometres from the Faroe Islands on the open ocean and at depths of some 300 to 500 metres)

I think I should pause here before I present any further evidence or possible explanations as to why Frisland subsided.




So now we have seen, what Deborah calls “compelling evidence”, that Frisland did indeed exist. The obvious questions now are: “How does one prove this?” and “Where do you start a search in an area of some 80 000 km²?”

Perhaps the following few posts can give us a lead.

During 1998 the Southampton Oceanography Centre did an environmental survey to the north and west of Scotland. Using a deep tow, side scan sonar system TOBI (Towed Ocean Bottom Instrument), the research vessel, RRS Charles Darwin discovered some unique coral reefs (Lophelia pertusa) at a depth of about 1000 metres. These coral reefs subsequently became known as “Darwin Mounds” after the RRS Charles Darwin. The roughly circular reefs were scattered over an area of about 100 square kilometres just south of the Wyville-Thomson underwater ridge and on the western edge of the deep North-East Rockall Basin.



​A contour map of the area shows that the Darwin Mounds seem to be on a relatively flat area or plateau south of the Wyville Thomson Ridge and next to the deep N.E. Rockall Basin. In their paper: “The deep-water coral Lophelia pertusa in Norwegian waters: distribution and fishery impacts”, J.H. Fosså, P.B. Mortensen & D.M. Furevik from the Institute of Marine Research, Bergen, Norway, states:

“Lophelia pertusa (L., 1758) is a stony coral (Scleractinia) belonging to the family Caryophylliidae. It is distributed throughout the world oceans except in the Polar Regions (Zibrowius, 1980; Cairns, 1994). The preferred temperature range seems to be 6–8 ◦C (Frederiksen et al., 1992; Freiwald, 1998) and the main depth distribution between 200 and 1000m (Zibrowius, 1980; Freiwald, 1998). The shallowest record of a living Lophelia reef is at 39 m in Trondheimsfjorden, Norway (Rapp & Sneli, 1999), while the deepest records extend down to 3000 m in the Atlantic (Squires, 1959).”

Click to access fossa.pdf




Sonar images of the Darwin mounds show one of their unique features, namely their so-called “tails” which apparently distinguish them from other Lophelia Reefs. These tails extend for several hundred metres from the mounds and lie parallel to the deep ocean currents. The tails may have been formed by corals breaking off and then washed downstream from the mounds. The important fact is that the tails indicate that these corals are not growing in calm waters.




The second peculiarity of these corals is that they appear to grow on sand. Corals are very slow growing and, especially where there are strong currents, one would not expect them to be able to take hold and propagate on loose sand.
Perhaps these corals started on solid and nutrition rich foundations. Through time these foundations became covered with sand but the corals, once having been established, continue to grow despite sand building up around them.



​This figure is an attempt to superimpose Frisland on the present contours in the area.

It is noticeable that the Darwin Mounds discovered by the RRS Charles Darwin near the N.E. Rockall basin lie on the flattest ground in the area – exactly where we would expect the town of Sorand as indicated on the map of Frisland. I would like to suggest that these corals may actually have taken hold on the remains of Sorand. If these Darwin Mounds are growing on Sorand, what about Frisland’s other towns?



​Numerous cold water corals have been mapped around the Faroe-Shetland Basin. On the east side of the Faroe shelf the corals occur mostly at depths down to 300 metres towards the escarpment but they have also been found down to 700 meters on the west side. Towards the South and South-West, however, the corals even exist down to 1000 meters.

Another unique feature of these corals is that they apparently grow in both the north flowing warmer waters of the North Atlantic Drift, i.e. the northern extension of the Gulf Stream at depths of 200 to 500 metres, as well as at depths in excess of 1000 meters and devoid of any light in the very cold North Atlantic Deep Water returning from the arctic.




If we now superimpose Frisland on this coral map, we see that almost all the corals are found in the areas circumscribed by the outlines of Frisland and the surrounding smaller islands and especially along Frisland’s old shoreline. Of particular significance is the occurrence of these corals in the vicinity of the towns of Sorand, Godmee, Doffias, Frisland, Rouea, Ratu and Campa. It is noticeable that the occurrence of these corals are not depth or temperature related, but rather seem to follow the outlines of Frisland as it broke up and subsided towards the south-west. The correlation is just too significant to ignore.

Wouldn’t it be interesting to investigate some of these corals to see what is below them? Perhaps further seismic surveys, sub-marine ground-penetrating radar and underwater photography? If the relevant authorities would give permission, one could even do some destructive research in a restricted area of these corals by high pressure water jetting.

This could not only change world history, but could significantly influence our understanding of the local geology, the plate tectonics theory globally and the future of the Faroe Islands and other countries around the North Atlantic. Anyone with a few million dollars to spare? I’ll scrub the deck. See you at the harbour. Is there any connection between the “Zeno” map of Frisland and the Oera Linda Book?

To anybody following this thread, it must be quite clear by now that the discovery of the sunken Frisland in the North-East Atlantic is a very recent 21st century discovery. Up to now nobody was aware that a major landmass had subsided in the N.E. Atlantic within the last few thousand years. Yet, the Oera Linda Book that came to light in the 19th century, mentions the destruction of their Old Land or “Altland / Atland” that was seemingly somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean..
Let us look at a few quotes from the OLB:

*1. When did this happen?*

In a letter written by Hidde Oera Linda in AD 1256 and which accompanied the Oera Linda Book we find a date for the event:

_“Okke my Son,_​_You must protect these books with body and soul. They contain the history of all our people, as well as of our forefathers. Last year I saved them from the flood with you and your mother; but they got wet, and began to perish. In order not to lose them, I copied them on imported paper. Should you inherit them, you must also copy them. Your children must do so too, so that they may never be lost._​​_Written at Liuwert. After Atland sank, it is the three thousand four hundred and forty-ninth year (3449 years); that is by Christian calculation, the twelve hundred and fifty sixth year (1256 AD)._​_Hidde, surnamed oera Linda.—Watch.”_​
Therefore, Atland sank 3449 -1256 AD = 2193 BC. This just happens to tie in exactly with the scientifically and universally accepted event known today as the 4.2 ka BP Event. (4.2 kilo annum Before Present or, in layman’s terms, 4200 years ago). The event was accompanied by earthquakes, tsunamis, droughts, climate change and the collapse of many civilizations.

In the 19th century nobody knew about such an event.

*2. What happened?*

In chapter 22 in the Oera Linda Book we read:

_“How the Bad Time came –_​_The whole summer the sun hid behind the clouds, as if it did not want to sea the earth. The wind rested in its place causing smoke and mist to hang like sails above the houses and marshes. The air was dreary and dull, and in the hearts of people there were neither joy nor happiness. In the midst of this stillness the earth began to tremble as if she was dying. The mountains split open to spew out fire and ash, others sank into her bowels, and where there were fields, mountains rose up._​_Aldland, called Atland by the sailors, sank down and the wild waves went so high over mountain and dale that everything was submerged. Many people were buried in the earth and many who had escaped the fire perished in the water.”_​
*3. Where was this Atland?*

In chapter 24 we read the tale of two cousins; Tunis and Inka:

_“Thus sailing along the coast (West coast of Europe) they came at last to the colony of Kadik (Cadiz in Spain), so called because the harbour was formed by a stone quay (stone dyke). Here they bought all kinds of supplies but Tutia the Burgh Matron would not allow them to settle there. When they were ready, they began to quarrel. Tunis wanted to sail through the straits of the Middle Sea (Strait of Gilbraltar) to enter the service of (sail for) the rich king of Egiptalandum as he had done before, but Inka said he had had enough of all those Finda’s people (Easterners). Inka thought that perchance some high-lying part of Atland might have remained as an island, where he and his people might live in peace. As the two cousins could not agree, Tunis planted a red flag on the beach, and Inka a blue one. Then every one could choose whom he wanted to follow, and amazingly, most of the Finna (Fins) and Magyarar walked over to Inka, who had refused to serve the kings of Finda’s people. When they had counted the people and divided the ships accordingly, the fleets separated. We heard of Nef Tunis afterwards, but nothing ever of Inka._​_Nef Tunis sailed along the coast through the gateway of the Middle Sea.”_​
From this episode we see that cousin Tunis sailed East towards Egypt and Inka went apparently in the opposite direction (i.e West) in search of remains of their sunken Old Land. This happened 193 years after their old land disappeared, i.e. in 2000 BC.

Some commentators speculate that Atland was in the North Sea. From this account in the OLB we can see that the two cousins had just passed through the North Sea. If this would have been the location of Atland, they would have known this. There would not have been any need to go in search of it. Obviously, Atland was much further away from Europe. This Atland , therefore, may well have been Frisland. Perhaps Inka did find the Faroe Islands – the remains of Frisland which may have been their Atland. We will never know.

Poster's Note: I found this man's approach to the topic appealing and worth sharing here. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 5, 2022)

Well, I am a believer. The work including the ocean floor surveys has broken the wall we hit when investigating the OLB and Friesland.It would be interesting to apply this technique to other areas around the world for evidence of other places such as Lemura.
I am very interested to hear more about the Celts, Phoenicians etc as mentioned in the op in part one.

I need to go back over the geosurvey maps before commenting about some other questions I have.
Thanks again for bringing this research to our attention.

Edit: the following is a separate post to the above I made later.

I've found a massive thread ( over 400 pages!) about the book,where it descended very quickly into an attempt to declare the Olb a hoax.
Alewyn himself joined the thread to refute this and added some extra info in a post worth reposting here.


> If we accept that the Oera Linda Book is a hoax, (which I obviously don’t) we must admit that the perpetrator(s) must have had an extraordinary knowledge of classical history and the old authors. The following few quotes and references are only a small portion of the almost 200 quotes and references in my book. Please bear with me.
> 
> Homer: (ca 800 BC?)
> 
> ...


Source

He also answers some of my questions re the Phoenicians etc in this post.
That thread has been archived and so we are lucky to have additional commentary available posthumously through him from other sources.
I am only on page one but if I find anymore relevant information there I will add it in this thread.

Edit to add, sometimes the auto merge post feature on our site can be a real pain and add confusion. 
I've had to go back and edit it to distinguish.


----------



## Anachronos (Jan 5, 2022)

The sunken island... of Atland. As in, Atlantis?
The sailor Nef Tunis could be Neptunis, then Neptune.

If the content of this book is to be taken seriously as authentic historic reference of ages long forgotten, perhaps these figures, for example Nef Tunis: A simple sailor in service of a foreign king, has become embedded in myth - perhaps through this very story in one of its many oral retellings - and had his name intertwined with religious allegories, and the figure of the "god of the sea" mixed with the one sailor of the mediterranean sea everyone would have heard of. Thus Neptune is "born".


----------



## sorrow83 (Jan 8, 2022)

*Page 33, Oera Linda Book*
_In early times almost all the Finns lived together in their native land, which was called Aldland, and is now submerged. They were thus far away, and we had no wars. When they were driven hitherwards, and appeared as robbers, then arose the necessity of defending ourselves, and we had armies, kings, and wars._

The Oera Linda Book

Thanks very much for the information!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 11, 2022)

Anachronos said:


> The sunken island... of Atland. As in, Atlantis?
> The sailor Nef Tunis could be Neptunis, then Neptune.
> 
> If the content of this book is to be taken seriously as authentic historic reference of ages long forgotten, perhaps these figures, for example Nef Tunis: A simple sailor in service of a foreign king, has become embedded in myth - perhaps through this very story in one of its many oral retellings - and had his name intertwined with religious allegories, and the figure of the "god of the sea" mixed with the one sailor of the mediterranean sea everyone would have heard of. Thus Neptune is "born".


Yes, I think this is a very interesting line of thought, especially considering the connection between the Baltic and the ancient Greek origins. See the Homer in the Baltic thread for more info on this. I think the stories told in the Oera Linda echo later Greek retellings.


----------



## jojofelix (Jan 13, 2022)

sorrow83 said:


> *Page 33, Oera Linda Book*
> _In early times almost all the Finns lived together in their native land, which was called Aldland, and is now submerged. They were thus far away, and we had no wars. When they were driven hitherwards, and appeared as robbers, then arose the necessity of defending ourselves, and we had armies, kings, and wars._
> 
> The Oera Linda Book
> ...



thx for posting that link, I just read the whole thing. interesting stuff.


----------



## enthusiast (Mar 2, 2022)

abraxas said:


> Click to access fossa.pdf


The file won't open. Please replace the link with this one. — Wayback Machine


----------



## Voltar (Jul 5, 2022)

Super ! it's fit perfectly with the idea that ancient Rome was Romerswaël from sunken land of the Netherland. (Saint Felix inundation and all saints inundation) but its around 1530 CE ? Halley's comet. i530 ?


----------

